# NEEDED wheelchair for my 12 year old shepherd



## kathy88 (Jan 26, 2015)

I live in Mentor Ohio and am looking for a used wheelchair (or a new one reasonably priced). My shepherd is about 75 pounds and is 12 years old. She has great strength in her 2 front legs but no stability in her back end.


----------



## truckola (Nov 3, 2013)

I know it not close.

Dog Wheelchair for Large Dogs/post surgery/lame etc


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

truckola said:


> I know it not close.
> 
> Dog Wheelchair for Large Dogs/post surgery/lame etc


I know nothing about them but that is much cheaper than I thought they would be. Shipping can't be too crazy.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

You might try K9 Carts.

Here is a link to their used wheelchairs. I also suggest calling them to see if there is some more current offerings or info.

K-9 Cart Dog Wheelchair Forum ? View forum - Used Dog Wheelchairs

We had a good experience with the kart we got for Maddie. She took to it immediately and it gave her another year of quality life. It isn't a cheap product but it worked for us.

Best of luck,

Michael


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

Here is a link to a website (instructibles) where people post how they made things- the top posts on the page the link is for has instructions on building wheelchairs for dogs.

Best of luck!

Dog wheelchair Search Results


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

I am going through the exact same thing. She's gone downhill fast, suddenly she can't walk at all today.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

You can find them on E bay. 

Dwanecart Dog Wheelchair Medium to Large | eBay

I got a Walking Wheels for my Boxer
Walkin' Wheels Dog Wheelchairs - Walkin' Wheels

I found it to kind of a hassel to get the dog in and out of. If I had to buy another I would get the Dwanecart but the walking wheels is adjustable so I have it in reserve for Rocky, bigger wheels, struts and harness and it will be good to go. Rocky has Wobblers.

Another option is Help 'Em Up Dog Harness | Hip Dsysplasia | Dog Carrier or [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Lifting-Aid-Mobility-Harness/dp/B008EXJIG2[/ame]

The one on Amazon needs alot of tweaking out the Box! Rocky is 116 lbs OS GSD he can walk but is unsteady and needs help getting up at times. For now I made the front half work but we are not using the back half. It's to short so need an adapter to attach it to the front half.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I think the one I bought was "DogonWheels" maybe -- anyway, out of Bozeman MT. Reconditioned from the manufacturer through Ebay.


----------

